

Developers beware Google makes a grab for .dev gTLD - bhartzer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/13/google_developer_gtld_domain_icann/

======
bhartzer
Google wants to win the .Dev TLD, and after they do that, they're going to
keep .Dev completely to themselves, not letting anyone else buy a .Dev domain.

